# Is OxyClean safe to use near cats?



## Vequi's Daddy (Oct 25, 2004)

I know Lysol can be toxic so I've controlled how I use it and limit it mostly to the batroom, place where Vequi has no access unless I'm there supervising what she does... or is it the other way around?

Well I finally found a bucket of OxyClean, which I loved when I lived in the US, because it was good for everything they advertised it for, except laundry. But I didn't have a cat when I used it then, now I do. Anyone has an idea on how safe/dangerous is it for a cat?


----------



## tigersmom (Sep 9, 2004)

I doubt it would be harmful. It's chemical name is Sodium Percarbonate and it doesn't have any extra fragrances or anything. I wouldn't let the cats eat it or play in it, but for cleaning I think it would be fine. 

I love Oxyclean too, and I've found it works great in the laundry on organic stains (food, blood, etc.) It does NOT work on grease or mud.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

EVERY single time I've used it, I've gotten really sick. 
I think it works great, so I always take the chance and use it again, and every time i get sick.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

AddFran....Sick how?
Vomitting, stuffy, what?

I am hyper sensitive to smell and chemicals.
I was gonna try this stuff for cleaning too....(maybe not)


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I've never used it, but if there are any precautions on the label, you can multiply them by about 15 for a cat.


----------

